# New DIY Grow Tent



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

Hello Everyone....I wanted to share my new DIY grow tent that I have put together...I still have some finishing touches but wanted to get it on here....
So I decided to sit down and figure out a good DIY tent since I am a hands on type of guy. I origonally mad this thing 48x36x72 but have new dims of tent at 48"x24"x60" or 4'x2'x5'

I am using Panda Grow covering that I picked up a roll at my nearest grow store for 21 bucks, some duct tape and some PVC pipe and fittings. All in, it was a great project that I was very happy with 




































So at this point I had to decide what type of door I wanted and was able to come up with a pretty good setup


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

Here she is with the door. I still need to get some magnetic strips to affix to the front flap and the door flap to make a good seal

All in, I was happy 




Added in some PVC pipe as weight and roller for the door flap


----------



## hollowpoint (May 20, 2019)

Nice Tent Bro....your looking good there !


----------



## QBCrocket (May 20, 2019)

looking forward to the picks in 8 weeks , looking good


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Nice Tent Bro....your looking good there !


Hey Hollowpoint, Thanks! I pondered on it for a minute as I wanted it just right....


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> looking forward to the picks in 8 weeks , looking good


Thanks QBCrocket! I will be putting updates along the way. I am going to be doing my best to update daily


----------



## Gorrej (May 23, 2019)

Nice work! Your DIY tent looks like a professional one


----------



## stepheneking (May 23, 2019)

Gorrej said:


> Nice work! Your DIY tent looks like a professional one


Hey, Gorrej thanks for posting!
That's a huge complement and thank you.That is exactly what I was going for! The best part is it cost me all of a little time and about $42  Would've been a little cheaper if I bought the contractors packs on the fittings a pipes, wishing I did as I am planning an even bigger DIY tent project (I will be sure to post it too). I still have quite a bit of the Panda Grow film. I figured if I was going to do it it needed to be done right.

I still have some additional touches. I need to work on the ventilation very soon. As I am right now pulling in the AIR from the front flap as I don't have the magnetic strips in place yet to seal it off.
I am pondering on how to add this in and have a couple of ideas, I am all ears for everyone's thoughts


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2019)

Try these.  I used them on mine
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=panda+fi...efix=panda+film+z,aps,196&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_12


----------



## stepheneking (May 24, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Try these.  I used them on mine
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=panda+film+zipper&crid=M5AMR6UGLYUG&sprefix=panda+film+z,aps,196&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_12


Hey St_Nick thanks for posting!
This is gong to work perfect, thanks!


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

I've got the inside all sealed up this weekend. I added some magnets on the flap for now to help hold closed better....still light leaks. I am liking the idea with the zipper and will be adding really soon! Thanks St_Nick!

I also have some centrifuge fans coming.....can't wait but need the $$ first. A buddy is going to hook it up! 

I need to prep the tent for the openings...still coming!


----------



## burnin1 (May 30, 2019)

Wow! Great job!


----------

